# هل التبني مسموح بيه في المسيحية ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل التبني مسموح بيه في المسيحية ؟

*​ التبني تاريخيا
*- عند اليونان : كان ممكناً للإِنسان في أثناء حياته أو في وصية تنفذ بعد   وفاته، أن يتبني أي مواطن ذكر، فيصبح في مكانة الابن له كل حقوقه، ولكن   بشرط أن يقبل الابن المتبنى، القيام بكل الالتزامات القانونية والواجبات   الدينية التي يلتزم بها الابن الحقيقي.**

* *-عند الرومان : كان للابن بالتبني، في  القانون الروماني، كافة الحقوق  الشرعية في ممتلكات أبيه، فهو لم يكن يعتبر  ابنا من الدرجة الثانية ، بل  كان مساويا لسائر الأبناء، وكانت سلطة الأب  عند الرومان سلطة عاتية، فكان  الأب يمارس على ابنه سلطة شبيهة بالسلطة  التي يمارسها السيد على عبده،  وكانت إجراءات التبني شبيهة بما كان يجرى  عند اليونانيين. وعلى وجه  التحديد، كان التبني إجراء به ينتقل الابن من  سلطة أبيه الحقيقي، إلى سلطة  أبيه بالتبني، وكأنها عملية بيع افتراضية  للابن، يصبح بها خاضعاً تماماً  لسلطة الأب الذي تبناه.*

*مفهوم التبني في المسيحية
التبني كلمة مترجمة عن الكلمة اليونانية " هيوسيزيا " (Huiothesia) أي   "وضعه في موضع الابن ". ولا تذكر هذه الكلمة إلا في العهد الجديد، في خمسة   مواضع، وفي رسائل الرسول بولس فقط ( غل 4 : 5، رو 8 : 15و 23و9 : 4، أف 1 :   5 ). وهي تشير إلى الإِجَراء القانوني الذي يستطيع به أي إنسان أن يلحق   ابناً بعائلته، ويخلع عليه قانوناً كل حقوق وامتيازات الابن، رغم أنه ليس   ابناً بالطبيعة، بل وليس من عشيرته الأقربين.
والتبني يصدر دائماً عن الأب المتبني، فهو الذي يأخذ زمام المبادرة على   الدوام. وقد يكون الدافع لذلك هو ملء الفراغ لعدم وجود ذرية تشبع العواطف   الأبوية والمفاهيم الدينية، وتحفظ اسم العائلة، أو للرغبة في ممارسة المحبة   الأبوية.

التبني في العهد القديم
كانت عادة التبني شائعة بين اليونانيين والرومانيين وغيرهم من الشعوب  قديماً، ولكنها لا تذكر مطلقاً في الشريعة اليهودية.
يذكر العهد القديم :   ثلاث حالات من التبني هي :
الأولى : موسى، الذي  تبنته ابنة فرعون ودعته باسم موسى اى المنتشل قائلة   "لأني انتشلته من الماء" ( خروج 2 : 10 ).  وعُرف موسى باسم " ابن ابنة   فرعون"
الثانية:  جنوبث، الذي تبنته خالته تحفنيس زوجة فرعون مصر، ونشأ في بيت  فرعون بين أبنائه ( أمل 11 : 20 ) 
الثالثة:  استير، وهى فتاة كانت يتيمة الأبوين و تبناها ابن عمها مردخاي (  استير 2 : 7و 15 ).
    ويلاحظ أن هذه الحالات الثلاث لم تحدث في  فلسطين بل في خارجها، في مصر  وفي فارس، حيث كان التبني أمراً شائعًا. كما  لا يجوز للمتبنى أن يتزوج من  المتبنى به، فلم يتزوج موسى من ابنة فرعون،  ولم تتزوج استير من مردخاى.
    وفى شريعة العبد فى العهد القديم عند  اليهود، كان من حق العبد أن يتحرر  من سلطة السيد بعد خدمته في السنة  السابعة من عبوديته أي بعد 6 سنوات ، إلا  أن العبد إذا أحب سيده فانه يطلب  أن يستعبد نفسه لسيده بمحض إرادته إلى  النهاية، فيقدمه سيده إلى الباب  ويثقب أذنه، علامة الطاعة الكاملة. لكنه  يظل عبدا وليس ابنا. ويمكن للعبد  أن يتزوج ابنة سيده (1أي35:2). وألغيت  عادة العبيد العبرانيين وحرمت  تماماً بعد عودة اليهود من السبي.

إجراءات وشروط التبني قديما
كانت إجراءات وشروط التبني تختلف من شعب إلى آخر. فقد كان التبني عند الأمم   الشرقية يمكن أن يمتد إلى العبيد أو الأسرى ( كما في حالة موسى )،   وبالتبني ينالون حريتهم. أما عند اليونان والرومان، فكان التبني قاصراً على   المواطنين الأحرار إلا في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية.

التبني مسيحيا في العهد الجديد
يؤمن الفكر المسيحي بان المسيح هو ابن الله الآخذ صورة إنسان. وأنه ولد   بقوة الروح القدس من العذراء مريم، وعندما يؤمن الإنسان بالمسيح كمخلص،   فانه يصبح ابنا لله-بالمعنى الروحي- فالمؤمنين بالمسيح هم أبناء له.
ومن الإشارات الدالة في العهد الجديد على ذلك، ما أورده البشير يوحنا في   الإنجيل عندما قال على فم المسيح " وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن   يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه" يو 1:12، بالإضافة إلى قول المسيح   لتلاميذه " متى صلّيتم فقولوا أبانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك ليأت   ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض" لو 11:2. فالمسيحية تؤمن   إن كل المؤمنين بالمسيح هم "أولاد" لله بالتبني، ويحق لهم أن يدعوا الله   بـ"أبانا".
    وفي عظة للسيد المسيح قال: "كنت جوعانا  فأطعمتموني عطشانا فسقيتموني كنت  غريبا فأويتموني ...الخ  فيجيبه الأبرار  قائلين يا رب متي رأيناك جائعا  فأطعمناك.. الخ فيجيب قائلا الحق أقول لكم  بما أنكم فعلتم بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء  الاصاغر فبي فعلتم " فالتبني هو نوع من  أعمال الرحمة وعمل انسانى نبيل.
    وفى مثل الابن الضال، يظهر التبني بان  يصبح الإنسان مبررا رغم كل ما  أخطاءه، وفي التبني تتأكد علاقة الأب  بالابن، بوضوح  فالتبني لا يعني فقط  أن الابن الضال قد عاد إلى بيته  مستعداً أن يعترف بأنه ليس مستحقا أن يدعى  ابناً، ويرضيه أن يحسب كأحد  الأجراء، ولكنه يقابل بالعناق والقبلات، ويرد  إلى مركز الابن كما كان  قبلاً. فالتبني هنا عمل الأب الكريم وهو يأخذ الابن  في حضنه ويمنحه الحرية  والامتيازات والميراث.

التبني فى رسائل بولس الرسول
وفى رسائل بولس الرسول، يظهر التبني بصورة أوضح، وهو تبنى بالمعنى الروحي   وليس الحرفي، فيستخدم بولس فكرة التبني ليبين أن الله بإعلان نعمته في   المسيح، أتى بالناس إلى علاقة الأبناء له، ومنحهم حق اختبار البنوية.
     كان الرسول بولس عارفاً بالعادات  الرومانية، كما أنه سواء في موطنه في  طرسوس المدينة الكبيرة، أو في رحلاته  العديدة، عرف عادات الشعوب الأخرى.  وهو يستخدم الفكرة مجازياً - أشبه  بأمثال السيد المسيح. وفى رسالته إلى  المؤمنين فى مدينة غلاطية، يركز بولس  على الحرية التي يتمتع بها الذين  يحيون بالإِيمان، في مقابل العبودية  التي يرزح تحتها الذين يخضعون للطقوس  والفرائض الناموسية، وهو ما كان  يتعرض له المسيحيون ( 5 : 1 ). فهو يوضح  أولاً الفرق بين الناموس والنعمة،  فتحت الناموس كانت البشرية مثل العبيد،  أما تحت "النعمة" أصبح المؤمنين  بالمسيح أبناء. فينتقل الإِنسان من حالة  العبودية إلى حالة البنوية التي  هي أيضاً حالة الحرية. "إذا لست بعد عبدا  بل ابنا..." غلاطية 4 : 7 ، كما  يقول بولس أيضا " لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله  بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع" غل 26:3.
    وفى نفس الرسالة إلى غلاطية، يوضح بولس  الرسول، الفرق بين من يريدون أن  يعيشوا تحت سيادة الناموس، ومن يريدون أن  يعيشوا بالإِيمان. وهناك ثلاث صور  يتضمنها وصفه للإِنسان تحت عبودية  الناموس : صورة عبد، وصورة قاصر تحت وصى  معين من الأب، وصورة الابن تحت  سلطة الأب الروماني المطلقة ( غل 4 : 1 - 3  ) وعملية التحرير هي قبل كل  شيء عملية فداء أو شراء ( 4 : 5 )، وهي عبارة  تنطبق تماماً على العبد الذي  افتدي من العبودية، والابن الروماني الذي  يشتريه أو يفتديه أبوه الذي  تبناه من تحت سلطة أبيه الطبيعي. فلم تتغير  حالة الابن عملياً بهذا  الإِجراء، إنما الذي حدث هو أنه استبدل سلطة أبيه  الطبيعي بسلطة أب آخر.  والفداء شرط أساسي للتبني، يتم بالإِيمان ويصاحبه  إرسال " روح ابنه إلى  قلوبنا صارخاً يا أبا الآب " وبذلك يزول كل أثر  للعبودية ( غل 4 : 5 - 7  ).
    -في الرسالة إلى المؤمنين في مدينة رومية  يؤكد بولس على فكرة الخلاص من  الدين فيقول " لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح  الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله " ( 8 :  14 ). فروح التبني أو البنوية، على  النقيض تماماً من روح العبودية ( 8 :  15 ).
    التبني في مشروع القانون الموحد للأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين
من المهم أن نؤكد أن التبني هنا لمعروفي النسب وليس لمجهولى النسب، حتى لا   يرفض البعض فكرة التبني خوفا من تبنى المسيحي لطفل غير مسيحيا، ووضع مشروع   القانون عدة تحفظات إجرائية لتحقيق مصلحة الطفل المتبنى.
فطبقا للمادة 130 : يشترط في المتبنىِ :أن يكون قد تجاوز سن الأربعين، أن   لا يكون له أولاد ولا فروع شرعيين وقت التبني.،  أن يكون حسن السمعة.
وتجيز  المادة 131  أن يكون المتبنىَ ذكراً أو أنثى بالغاً أو قاصراً ،   ولكن يشترط أن يكون أصغر سناً من المتبنىِ بخمس عشرة سنة ميلادية على   الأقل.
ولا يجوز التبني إلا إذا وجدت أسباب تبرره وكانت تعود منه فائدة على   المتبنى. مادة 133، وبرضا الزوجين مادة 135،  وإذا كان الولد المراد تبنيه   قاصراً وكان والده على قيد الحياة فلا يجوز التبني إلا برضاء الوالدين.   مادة 134 ،

إجراءات التبني 
- يحصل التبني بعقد رسمي يحرره رجل الدين المختص بالجهة التي يقيم فيها   راغب التبني، ويثبت به حضور الطرفين وقبول التبني أمامه، فإذا كان الولد   المراد تبنيه قاصراً قام والداه أو وليه مقامه. (مادة 136) ويرفع رجل الدين   الذي حرر عقد التبني إلى المحكمة للتصديق عليه بعد التحقق من توافر  الشروط  التي يتطلبها القانون (مادة 137)
- يخول التبني الحق للمتبنىَ أن يلقب بلقب المتبنىِ ، وذلك بإضافة اللقب  إلى أسمه الأصلي.( مادة 138) 
- التبني لا يخرج المتبنىَ من عائلته الأصلية ولا يحرمه من حقوقه فيها   (مادة 139) ولا يرث المتبنىَ في تركة المتبنىِ إلا بوصية. (مادة : 141) .


**القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يؤكد: 
مبدأ أصيل في المسيحية.. لأن الله تبني المؤمنين وفداهم 
من حق الأيتام أن يكون لهم آباء طالما أن المسيح وصفهم بإخوته الأصاغر 
الأب الحقيقي هو من يتولي الرعاية وليس مجرد الإنجاب! 
*الدفاع  عن فكرة "التبني" لم يقتصر فقط علي الطائفة الانجيلية التي تتمسك به في  مشروع القانون الموحد للأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين.. فهناك أيضا من يدافع عن  هذا الأمر ويتمسك به داخل الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية.. حيث يؤكد القمص عبد  المسيح بسيط استاذ اللاهوت وراعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد ان  التبني يعد مبدأ أصيلاً في الديانة المسيحية.. ويقول: المسيحية تقوم علي  أساس أن المؤمنين تبناهم الله وفداهم بدم المسيح.. وبما اننا كلنا قد  تبنانا الله..فإننا أولاد لله بالتبني لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول: "جاء إلي  خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله أما الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أبناء  الله أي المؤمنين باسمه" "يوحنا الاصحاح الأول". 

ونظرا  لأن المسيحيين يدينون لله بالفضل لانه تبناهم بفداء المسيح لهم.. فمن  الطبيعي أن يكون التبني جزء اصيلاً في المسيحية.. إذا كان الله تبنانا من  خلال السيد المسيح.. فيجب علينا نحن كمؤمنين خاصة الذين لم ينجبوا أولادا  أو بنات أن يتبنوا الاطفال الذين ليس لهم أسر مثل الاطفال الذين فقدوا  أباءهم أو أمهاتهم أو اللقطاء الذين لم يعرف لهم أب ولا أم.. وفي هذه  الحالة يوفر السعادة لطرفين.. وهما الطرف الذي لم ينجب عندما يتبني طفلا  ويعيش معه كابنه يشعر بالأبوة أو الأمومة من خلال تبنيه لطفل أو طفلة.. كما  أن الطفل الذي ليس له أب أو أم يشعر بحنان الأبوة والأمومة من خلال من  يتبنونه. 

وهناك نقطة  جوهرية أخري وهي أن السيد المسيح وصف المحتاجين والأرامل والأيتام بأنهم  أخوته الاصاغر. فإذا كان المسيح نفسه بعد تجسده واتخاذه الطبيعة الإنسانية  يعتبر هؤلاء إخوته كإنسان. وهو نفسه فدي البشرية وقدمها لله الذي تبناها  فصار المؤمنون أبناء الله.. فمن الطبيعي أن يكون من حق الأيتام أن يكون لهم  آباء إذا أرادوا ان يتبنوهم وهذا قمة الحب والعطاء في المسيحية. 

* قلت: هل توجد آيات صريحة تتحدث عن التبني في المسيحية؟ 
قال  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط: التبني بمفهومه كتبني رجل أو امرأة لطفل لا توجد  نصوص صريحة ومباشرة عنه.. ولكن من خلال مضمون الانجيل ذاته توجد امثلة كما  في حالة انسيموس الوثني الذي كان عبدا وهرب من سيده المسيحي. فتقابل مع  القديس بولس واهتدي إلي المسيحية وصار إبنا للقديس بولس ووصفه بعد ذلك  بابنه. 
كذلك القديس مرقس الذي وصفه القديس بطرس ب "مرقس ابني".. وقال عنه: "تسلم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة "روما" ومرقس ابني". 
كذلك القديس بولس وصف القديس تيموثاؤس بابنه ووصفه بانه الابن الصريح في الإيمان. 
تلك كلها أمثلة للتبني الروحي.. وهي واضحة وصريحة للتبني الروحي. 

* ولكن هذا التبني الروحي لا بأس به.. وهو يختلف تماما عن فكرة التبني المطروحة حاليا.. والتي تترتب عليها أوضاع قانونية؟ 
قال  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط: المسيحية أساسا هي دين المحبة وشعارها: "الله  محبة".. والانجيل يقول: "ليس لأحد فضل أفضل من هذا أن يضع نفسه لأجل  أحبائه". 
والسيد المسيح له  المجد بسبب الحب الذي يقول عنه الكتاب أخلي ذاته آخذا صورة عبد. فإذا كانت  المسيحية تقوم علي المحبة. وتقوم علي أن المسيح أخلي ذاته واخذ صورة عبد  وهذا قمة العطاء.. فهل تبني الطفل اليتيم أو اللقيط واحساسه بالأمان الأسري  وشعوره بأن له أباً وأماً بديلين.. أليس هذا أيضا من العطاء والحب  المسيحي؟ 
وأما من جهة  المواريث.. فتلك مسألة من الممكن أن يضعها القانون في الإطار الطبيعي.. كأن  يحدد قانون التبني نسبة معينة للطفل المتبني من الميراث ويترك حرية تحديد  هذا الميراث صغيرا كان أو كبيرا للأب أو الأم الذي يقوم بالتبني. 

* التبني الروحي يختلف عن المادي.. ولا يعني ان ينسب الشخص لنفسه طفلا علي غير الحقيقة؟ 
قال  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط: الهدف من التبني هو ايجاد أب وأم لطفل لا أب له  ولا أم.. فيعيش حياته بطريقة سوية مثل بقية الأطفال الأسوياء الذين يعيشون  مع والديهم.. ومن جهة أخري فإنه يعطي فرصة للآباء والأمهات الذين يقومون  بتبني الطفل أو الطفلة أن يشعروا بالأبوة والأمومة. 

* قلت مقاطعا: هذا هدف نبيل.. ولكن من الممكن أن يتم تحقيقه عن طريقة كفالة الطفل اليتيم مثلا؟ 
قال  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط: هذا شيء جميل.. ولكن الكفالة تعني أن الطفل سيظل  منسوبا لأبيه وأمه السابقين كما أن هناك الأطفال اللقطاء الذين لو كفلتهم  اسرة سيظلون يشعرون بأن الأب والأم اللذين يتبنياهم ليسا أباهم وأمهم  وبالتالي سيكون الشعور بالأبوة والأمومة لدي الطفل معدوماً.. وهكذا نفس  الحال عند الأب والأم اللذين سيشعران بأنهما يربيان في غير ابنائهما  وسينطبق عليهما المثل القائل: "يامن تربي غير ولدك.. ياباني في غير ملكك"..  طالما ان الطفل لم ينسب للأسرة التي تتبناه سيشعر فقط بالفضل أو عرفان  الجميل ولكن لن يشعر بان هذا الأب أبوه وأن هذه الأم أمه.. ولكن في التبني  سيشعر بهذا. 

* هذا سيكون شعوراً زائفاً وعلي غير الحقيقة؟ 
هناك  مثل يقول: "الذي ربي غير الذي أنجب" لأنه من الممكن ان ينجب أحد طفلا  ويهمله.. ولكن أباه الحقيقي هو الذي رباه واعطاه الحنان والحب وانفق عليه. 

* التبني بهذا المعني هو مفهوم اجتماعي فقط.. فلماذا نحمله بعدا دينيا؟ 
لانه  إذا كان الله تبنانا.. بعد أن حررنا.. فإننا نصبح أبناء الله.. ولأن الله  تبنانا بعد أن حررنا من العبودية وصيرنا أبناء الله وجعلنا نصلي ونقول: "يا  أبانا الذي في السموات..." ونخاطب الله باعتباره الأب السماوي لنا ونخاطبه  بلقب يا أبانا.. فهذا يعد قمة التبني والعطاء. 

* ولكن لا يوجد نص صريح يتحدث عن التبني بهذه الطريقة؟ 
نحن رأينا البنوة موجودة في الوقائع التي ذكرناها. 

* أقصد آية صريحة؟ 
ليس  من المطلوب أن تكون هناك آية صريحة ولاقرار مبدأ معين.. ربما أن هذا  الموضوع لم يشغل اهتمام الكنيسة في فترة وجود السيد المسيح علي الأرض.. أو  ربما كان امرا طبيعيا ولم يحتج إلي النص لانه أمر واقع.. وأشهر مثال لدينا  في التبني هو القديس بولس عندما حرر العبد الهارب "انسيموس" من سيده وتبناه  وتلك مسألة عملية وليس تبنياً روحياً فقط.. لانه جعله ابنه بالفعل. 

هناك  أشياء كثيرة نمارسها كنسيا وتسلمناها بالتقليد وهي غير مذكورة تفصيلا في  الانجيل. ولكن استلمناها من التقليد المسلم الينا من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله  والذين سلموها لخلفائهم وهؤلاء سلموها إلي من بعدهم حتي وصلت إلينا. 

 *والقمص صليب متي ساويرس يرد: 
عقيدتنا لا تفرضه ولا ترفضه.. ولا علاقة له بجوهر الدين 
أبوة الله الروحية للمؤمنين تختلف عن البنوة الجسدية ذات المسئولية الاجتماعية 
*علي  الجانب الآخر من النهر يقف فريق من غير المتحمسين لفكرة التبني.. حيث  يؤكدون أن هذه القضية لا يصح أن تشغل اهتمام وتفكير الأقباط ولا يجب أن تقف  عقبة في سبيل إقرار قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للطوائف المسيحية. 
يقول  القمص صليب متي ساويرس عضو المجلس الملي العام وراعي كنيسة مارجرجس  بالجيوشي: التبني ليس عقيدة مسيحية واجبة التطبيق.. بمعني أن المسيحية لا  تفرضه ولا تمنعه.. وإذا كان هذا الأمر سيثير جدلا يتسبب في عدم إصدار  القانون فمن الأفضل رفض عملية التبني ولا داعي له.. لأنه لن يضر الأقباط في  شيء ولن يؤثر في حياتهم الطبيعية. 

* قلت: لماذا يتمسك بعض المسيحيين بفكرة التبني؟ 
قال  القمص صليب متي ساويرس: البعض يري أن هذا القانون خاص بالأسرة المسيحية..  ويتساءلون: لماذا لا نستفيد بما لم تحرمه المسيحية.. ولكن يجب ألا ننسي أن  الفائدة الحقيقية في اصدار القانون انه سيحل الاشكالية بين القضاء واحكام  الشريعة المسيحية في مسألة الطلاق والزواج والزواج الثاني. ولذلك فإن  التبني هنا يعد قضية هامشية لا تقدم ولا تؤخر. 
ولا يوجد له أساس في العقيدة.. ولكن المسيحية لا تحرمه في حين أن الإسلام يحرمه. 

*  المؤيدون للتبني يستندون إلي فكرة تبني السيد المسيح للبشرية.. فما رأيك؟  وهل يصح اتخاذ تلك البنوة المعنوية كأساس نستند له لتبرير بنوة من نوع آخر؟ 
قال  القمص صليب متي ساويرس: التبني ليس قضية عقيدية.. لكنه نظام اجتماعي معمول  به في بعض الدول الأجنبية.. وكان موجودا في لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الصادرة  سنة 1938 للأقباط الأرثوذكس. 

*  الطوائف المسيحية الأخري تتهم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بأنها تخلت عن التبني  بعد أن كانت قد وافقت عليه في مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية.. بم ترد علي  ذلك؟ 
قال القمص صليب متي  ساويرس: عندما قدم البابا مشروع القانون سنة ..1998 اغفلت الطوائف الثلاثة  الأخري التبني حرصا من جانبها علي اصدار القانون بدون مشاكل أو تعقيدات  تصطدم بالمرجعية الإسلامية للمجتمع.. وكان اتفاق جميع الطوائف المسيحية علي  انه إذا كان التبني سيثير جدلا فلا داعي له. لأنه لا يمثل شيئا في العقيدة  لكي نتمسك به.. كما انه ليس من ثوابت الدين المسيحي. والمسيحية لا تمنعه  في نفس الوقت.. وان ما يهمنا في الموضوع كله هو سرعة أن يري القانون الموحد  النور. 

* إذن التبني مسألة اجتماعية أكثر من كونه مسألة عقائدية أو دينية؟ 
قال القمص صليب متي ساويرس: نعم.. هو نظام اجتماعي معمول به في بعض الدول وليس عقيدة مسيحية. 

* البعض يحلو له تفسير الصلاة الربانية التي نقول فيها "أبانا الذي في السموات..." بأنها تمثل أصل التبني في المسيحية؟ 
قال  القمص صليب متي ساويرس: "أبانا الذي في السموات..." تعني الأبوة الروحية..  وهذه قضية أخري.. بنوتنا الروحية لله تختلف عن البنوة الجسدية ذات  المسئولية الاجتماعية... صحيح اننا مسئولون من ربنا ونؤمن بأن لنا أباً في  السماء مسئولاً عنا. لكن هذا لا يمثل ناحية اجتماعية.. بل ناحية روحية..  وهذا يختلف عن التبني كنظام اجتماعي يقوم به احد الاشخاص ويترتب عليه حق  الإرث وغيره من الحقوق القانونية الأخري. 

* ربما يكون الداعون إلي ذلك متحمسين له بدافع تأثرهم بأفكار غربية؟ 
قال القمص صليب متي ساويرس: لا.. انه نظام اجتماعي فقط.. لا أكثر من ذلك.. والمسيحية لا تحرمه.. وهو ليس له أساس عقائدي. 

* ولكن خطورة التبني تكمن في انه يؤدي إلي مشاكل اجتماعية تتعلق بنسب غير صحيح؟ 
قال  القمص صليب متي ساويرس: أنا لا يهمني التبني كقضية.. لأنه إذا لم يتم  إقراره فإنه لن يؤثر عليَّ كمسيحي.. المهم هو أن يصدر القانون الخاص  بالأحوال الشخصية. 
التبني  نظام غير عقيدي.. وفي نفس الوقت لا نحرمه.. لقد كان هذا النظام موجودا في  القرن العشرين.. وبعض الوجهاء متأثرون بذلك. ويرون أنهم من الممكن أن  يجمعوا أطفال الشوارع.. ولكن طالما أن الدولة تقوم بهذا الدور من خلال  ملاجئ الايتام ودور رعايتهم.. إذن لا توجد مشكلة.. والمسيحية لا تفرضه ولا  ترفضه.


----------

